# Cool eye



## apple320 (Jun 15, 2010)

I finally got the eye that I wanted out of this blank.







Chris


----------



## handplane (Jun 15, 2010)

I assume that it took some trial and error to get that just right.  It looks really cool though.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 15, 2010)

I dont understand? What are you talking about when you speak of the "eye"? Super sweet pen!! Those hooded nibs are pretty neat looking!


----------



## apple320 (Jun 15, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I dont understand? What are you talking about when you speak of the "eye"? Super sweet pen!! Those hooded nibs are pretty neat looking!



Thanks.  The eye is that I am using a section of the body material in the middle of the piece that holds on the clip

Chris


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice looking pen.


----------



## Mark (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice pen. I like the blank. Very unique looking pen. Nicely Done...


----------



## mick (Jun 15, 2010)

apple320 said:


> Thanks. The eye is that I am using a section of the body material in the middle of the piece that holds on the clip
> 
> Chris


 
In pen speak....he turned a custom finial! :wink:
BTW Chris, Nice job!


----------



## RAdams (Jun 16, 2010)

OK... A finial i understand!!


----------



## fiferb (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful work! That took some patience putting that blank together.


----------

